# New Google Earth Imagery-Manti



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

For all you guys couch scouting the Manti, Google Earth just updated their imagery after the burn (May 31, 2013). It looks pretty good.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the heads up


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I just noticed it. Actually was kinda bummed, harder to see water holes I've been hiking to with the snow on Skyline. But it does show the burn nicely.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I was thinking the same exact thing. I have to scroll back to older imagery when I'm looking around skyline. Too bad the resolution isn't as good as the new stuff.


----------

